# ARONIA BERRIES



## NorthernWinos (May 7, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with Aronia [Chokeberries]???

I have been reading about them and saw them as an ingredient in some Cranberry juice I made wine out of....

Then read up a little more about them and they seem a natural to make wine out of....







~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

http://www.ianrpubs.unl.edu/epublic/pages/publicationD.jsp?publicationId=174

*Aronia*, sometimes called black chokeberry, is a
deciduous shrub native to eastern North America. It is sometimes used
in landscapes for its creamy white flowers in late spring, and colorful
flame red autumn foliage contrasted with dark berries. Aronia is cold
hardy and its late blooming period avoids damage by spring frosts. The
plants tolerate various soils but prefer slightly acidic soils. Mature
plants may be up to 8 feet tall and have up to 40 canes per bush.
Numerous suckers are produced from the roots and fill in the space
between the plants like a hedgerow. Thinning of older canes is
recommended every few years to avoid dense growth and poor light
exposure. Reduced light decreases productivity. The plants are well
adapted to many areas of North America and appear to be little affected
by either pests or disease. Aronia clearly has potential for use as an
alternative commercial fruit crop that may be suited to organic
farming. 
<div align="center">*Fruit Characteristics and Use*

Aronia was well known to natives and early settlers but has not been
commercially cultivated in the United States since early in the 20th
century. Aronia berries can be canned whole or the juice extracted for
jelly making, candies, pie and cookie fillings, yogurt, sorbet,
flavored milk and other uses. In Russia, Denmark, and Eastern Europe
the strongly colored and pungently flavored juice is widely used for
juice and wine production.
The pea-sized, violet-black berries are harvested in autumn and have a
strong, stable natural color with a dry and sour flavor. Yields of up
to 38 pounds (17 kilograms) per bush have been reported from mature
plantings in Europe. The fruit can be mechanically harvested with
equipment similar to that available for blueberries. In smaller plants
the fruit is hand harvested by cutting the fruit clusters. Harvest is
usually in late August to September when the fruit is at 19° to 21°
Brix (percent sugar).
Aronia juice has been increasingly used in the food industry to supply
a natural red color in products with poor color stability.
Commercially, aronia is mainly used for juice either alone or blended
with other fruit juices such as apple or grape. Other uses include food
coloring, tea, syrup and fruit spread coloring. In Europe, the juice is
often blended with apple juice to give the juice a blush. In Russia,
aronia and apple juices are combined and fermented to produce red wine.
In Lithuania, dessert wines are made using aronia juice alone or
blended with other fruits. Reports from the Ukraine describe aronia as
improving the color, tannin level and sugar of grape wines. The main
commercial source for the juice comes from fruit grown in Europe, but
there is a small commercial grower in Iowa and another in Oregon. Test
plantings have been established by the USDA Plant Materials Program at
11 sites in North Dakota, South Dakota and Minnesota. 
<div align="center">*Fruit Processing*

Commercial juices are produced by pressing ripe berries then filtering
and clarifying the juice. To reduce the tannins, a fining material such
as gelatin is often added prior to filtration. The tannin will
sometimes form complexes that cause cloudiness in clarified juices.
Reducing tannin levels also yields a juice with a less astringent
flavor. Clarified juices may then be bottled and pasteurized or
concentrated for use as food ingredients. Whole berries may be pulped
to produce pur?e. This is a highly colored product of smooth
consistency with the seeds and skin removed. Hot break pulping improves
product quality and stability. This product is frozen and used as a
food ingredient in spreads and sauces. There are also reported uses of
the dried powder of the berries as food ingredients. 
<div align="center">*Home Preparation*

There is little information about home juice extraction and aronia
product formulation. Juice extraction may be done in a manner similar
to that used for grapes. Hot extraction has been reported to give a
better-flavored product with less "green" flavor and better color. This
does slightly dilute the juice and produce a juice lower in total
acidity than is usually needed for jam making or wine making. Adding
acid could compensate for the deficiency. The berries may be frozen and
the juice extracted later. Berries frozen before grinding or crushing
may produce higher juice yields. Sugar may need to be added to juices
or syrups to counteract the strong flavor of the tannins. 
<div align="center">*Health Benefits*

Aronia juice contains very high levels of anthocyanins (source of red
color) and flavonoids. Levels of anthocyanins and flavonoids are over
five times greater than those found in cranberries. Aronia also has
been reported to contain antioxidants, polyphenols, minerals and
vitamins. It has been alleged that some of these chemicals specifically
reduce the potential for cancer and heart disease. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

We had bought a small twig last year from a Nursery...then this year found that the County could acquire them....so going to plant them out tomorrow.....

So....In a few years will give a report on how the wine is.....

Ah.....patience.....


----------



## swillologist (May 7, 2008)

Here is the website for the place in Iowa.http://www.aronianation.com/There is not much on the website though. *Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## bj4271 (May 8, 2008)

Raintree Nursery sells several varieties www.raintreenursery.com


I've bought stuff there with no problems.


----------

